# The Macness



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

This is my gelding, Mac. He's five, an OTTB, and rather... odd.
Hahaha. We have a long story, basically, we started out hand walking in the arena. He'd bolt at least twice every time I actually rode him, and we didn't canter for months. I've fallen off him sooo many times. That was so long ago. He used to never get his left lead, always spook, and refuse jumps all the time. Now, he gets all his leads, hardly ever spooks, and jumps with ease. I love my Maccle. =)









NOMNOMCROSSTIESSSSS.









Wheeee, I feel gewd.









Whuzzat?









I dunno how to put my head down yet, guyz. u_u









Stall guard - OMNOMNOM.


----------



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

Bukkit









I like pooollleesss









I LUB YEW POLE!









FLYY.









Nyahh.


----------



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

New stuff ^^









Iz pretteh.

END PICTURE FLOOD. =D


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

he is so cute! I love the one of him licking the pole!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hes got so many looks!! haha! 

hes adorable


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

your pictures are adorable!!! plenty of personality there eh?


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yay! Mac!
Haha, I luvv ur horsee. 

He's a UHB legend :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Cute. Really likes to mouth everything in sight doesn't he! :lol:


----------



## majikhands (Aug 17, 2008)

Adorable pics. I love the one that you are standing behind his head and he is sticking his tongue out. hahaha! He looks like he is a lot of fun.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

he is beautiful  i love his halter XD


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

if he could i bet he'd eat everything! food or not.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hahaha!! Great pictures! He's really cute!!


----------



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

Hahaha, yeah.... he's definitely something. He loves to mouth everything, that's for sure. ^^

And, I'm glad he's a UHB legend, lol! Thanks, guys. =D


----------



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

For all you UHB-ers, I think I found a saddle, so - new riding pictures to come soon, guyssss! =DDD In the meantime, feel free to continue ogling these ones. Just make sure your drool dudn't short circuit the compy.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

rodeogirl309 said:


> He's a UHB legend :lol:


He certintaly is!! I just love Mac, he always makes me laugh! Can't wait to see those riding pics!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Must Be Dreaming (Aug 20, 2008)

I love these to. They are so perfectly done. Makes me smile eveythime!!


















I LUB YEW POLE!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

He looks like a bundle of fun!


----------

